# Medics make the worse patients



## Celtictigeress (Oct 29, 2006)

I wont be posting for awhile guys, I have to type this one handed and its hard enough...so let me Run it down what occured

Was riding Cochese One of my dear babies he lost footing down a slight incline and rolled...On me...he couldnt get off of me I was pinned under him for I guess 5-10Minutes...the angle he fell wasnt good he couldnt get his legs underneath and if he had he would have stepped on me in the attempt...The Guy Marvin delivering my feed found me after 5minutes of the Horse trying to roll and stand and couldnt he laid on me....Marvin got him up enough while Pedro pulled me from underneath then they got my Horse up... I managed to stand in and out of it...check him over for injuries my baby was fine (More concerned with him) It didnt hit me until I literally drove back home about 10 minutes later....I got into Bed and I passed out..Woke up in excruciating Pain radiating from the entirity of my right side dizzy nausea limited shallow breaths.....Limited range of motion in neck shoulder hip leg....I call one of the medics I work with...and I got a call from Adrianna (Pedros neice)who is a near and dear friend for me....I go to the ER..loss of balance...Loaded onto wheelchair the Nurse was a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:..anywho Im trying to explain to her allergies she goes to examine me with Latex....I yell at her.....(I hate repeating)

They get me in immediately in the back for Xrays ect...Xray Tech was an SOB (and I dont mean shortness of breath) My Knee is EXCRUTIATING and hs going to try and force it straight..I kicked him...I asked nicely 4 times NOT to press on my knee which was at this point a nice Black and Blue....swollen... he repeats with Hip..(Come to find out Hip was dislocated while the SOB is trying to force it into positions it shouldnt be going) same with Elbow and shoulder....and ankle....fuggin jerkoff....the Doctor remembered me from hauling patients in he was real good...so was the RN and LPN....they said "She fell off a horse" I said "He rolled on me I didnt fall off" they asked the difference..I stated if I fell off then it meant that I cant ride worth a damn...this was an accident anywho when he asked about pain I gave him med term of diagnosing a pt..he laughed put a hand through my hair "sweetheart your not the mdic now your a patient...just relax Ima take good care of you"and gave me a darvaset to assure I didnt have a allergic reaction since I have a TON of med allergies....It felt odd being the patient Im supposed to be on crutches but with an arm in a sling Id go in circles on one crutch...a joke...so bed it is *Sigh*so if you dont see me around you know why it isnt because I dont want to be here..Im seriously  f**ked up I was told Im lucky it could have been worse especially whn I blacked out with the concussion

to break it down...
left side 3 broken ribs
rightside 2 cracked ribs
right knee torn ligaments
right shoulder torn ligaments severe contusions torn muscle
right elbow torn and damaged
right hip dislocation....
Now they think I have Hairlines in tib and fib as well as elbow BUT there was too much swelling so for the next week Im laid up in bed with arm splinted in a sling....lacking breathing capabilities


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 29, 2006)

CT, 
    What an experience (as well as an impressive list of damaged goods!).  I think I speak for a lot of us here in wishing you a speedy recovery and for pain meds that do their job to let you get a little rest. Please let us know how things are going when you feel up to typing.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch!  Sorry to hear you are so banged up.  Make a speedy recovery, and get back to enjoying your time with your equine baby soon.  

I have had a couple accidents myself, and consider myself fortunate that the worst I have ever had was a couple cracked ribs and a chipped vertebrea from a single incident.  Couldn't wait until I was better and could ride again.  My friends thought I was nuts.  Most of them just aren't horse folks.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 29, 2006)

No my dear, pain is pain, and when people won't listen it makes it all the worse.  Not to mention that some folks are just boneheads:excl: I hope that you will be feeling better soon!!  Take care


----------



## emtbuff (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooch!!  I agree with the others on wishing you speedy recovery and hopefully your pain meds do a good job at keeping your pain under control.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch!  I'm not sure what else to say besides _feel better!_


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 30, 2006)

We work a lot of equestrian events, and that's the thing that worries me the most - often the patients will try to blow us off and refuse care because they're more worried about the horse which has run off or has already been put back in the stables by that point anyway. So the horse is fine, and they're looking like crud. 

Hope you feel better, and don't worry about typing too much. We'll still be here.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 30, 2006)

you poor dear! i'm so sorry that you are hurt! somehow through all of this you are able to maintain some sense of humor. your post made me laugh in all of the right places, and i only wish you new the words going through my head as i read ":censored:"! take good care, and i'm glad that your sweet horse is okay, too!


----------



## c-spine (Oct 30, 2006)

that's the one thing that hasn't happened to me yet - my horse falling on me. Glad to hear you're ok, though! just remember - you're the patient; so get your rest and get yourself in working order soon.


----------



## hangit (Oct 30, 2006)

hope you feel better soon and heal quickly.


----------



## Jon (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow... that sucks!

I hope you feel better soon... it won't be the same without you here... because you put the FUN in DysFUNction!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 4, 2006)

Dropping in to say Im still alive...

Thanks for the warm wishes of getting better, I lov drugs heh. Ive started trying to work my shoulder and arm a little but my leg is dead weight, Monday I go for more xrays....the ribs hurt a friend of mine though has been coming over to check on me...

As far as Riders woried about Horses he was my main concern the Pain didnt hit until after and it was like a ton of friggen bricks...slow recovery Im just now getting out of the bed and moving around, any time with my arm out of the sling begins to hurt severely, on a bright note it could have been FAR worse...Yesterday My Friend Adrianna took me to go see the horses...poor cochese walked up and put his head into my chest... just stood there the others gathered around... I want to heal so I can go back out there and work them, I miss my babies God I miss them all...I miss you guys too and will try and be here more, I still am getting major headaches after the fall...so time gets limited every so often but a note to say thank youfor the thoughts and well wishes...Im still kicking it.

Might I add I have learned how to tye my shoes one handed...wow can you tell I have no life?


----------



## prizonmedik (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm glad you're doing better, but maybe your logo had something to do with your fall.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 8, 2006)

prizonmedik said:


> I'm glad you're doing better, but maybe your logo had something to do with your fall.



I agree!  That's a lil dangerous!!!


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 8, 2006)

prizonmedik said:


> I'm glad you're doing better, but maybe your logo had something to do with your fall.



Ditto above


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 8, 2006)

Ouch.  Glad to see you're not DEAD.  However, clearly you are a medical professional, why didn't you go to the ER right away.  MOI was traumatic enough.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 24, 2006)

my logo??you mean the I have nothing against God bit?? freedom of religion for one and for two It isnt god its the self righteous types..anywho my logo has nothing to do with it

Up on my feet back with the FD and EMS.... As for why I didnt go?? My concern was for my horse, anyone that has ever worked an equestrian event before that is hardcore equine enthusiast would understand, your horse comes before you..My concern was my horse at the time the pain didnt hit....

I wound up going to the ER after thats all that matters


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 25, 2006)

Happy that you are "back in the saddle again!" ^_^  ^_^


----------



## premedtim (Dec 26, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> my logo??you mean the I have nothing against God bit?? freedom of religion for one and for two It isnt god its the self righteous types..anywho my logo has nothing to do with it
> 
> Up on my feet back with the FD and EMS.... As for why I didnt go?? My concern was for my horse, anyone that has ever worked an equestrian event before that is hardcore equine enthusiast would understand, your horse comes before you..My concern was my horse at the time the pain didnt hit....
> 
> I wound up going to the ER after thats all that matters



Well, I hope you're doing ok now and your horse is fine! Now that I notice your logo, I have to agree with it. I can't even describe how much the "holier than thou" people irritate me.


----------

